# صور قديسين



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)

*





































































































*


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)

الأنبا انطونيوس








القديسة بربارة









القديس مقاريوس الكبير








القديس مارمينا








القديس مارقوريوس ابو سيفين









القديس بولس الرسول فى السجن








موسى النبى والعليقة المشتعلة









الأنبا هدرا








القديس اسطفانوس أول الشهداء









القديس قلته الطبيب


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)

*



**



**



**


**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**


*


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)

* ابونا بيشوى كامل




 *   http://st-takla.org/Pix/Saints/02-C...la-org_Coptic-Saints_Fr-Bishoy-Kamel-01_t.jpg

    http://st-takla.org/Pix/Saints/02-C...la-org_Coptic-Saints_Fr-Bishoy-Kamel-04_t.jpg







 

 











 

 








 

 




  

 






   







   








   



  

 






 

 http://st-takla.org/Pix/Saints/02-C...la-org_Coptic-Saints_Fr-Bishoy-Kamel-29_t.jpg


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2012)

* الانبا تكلا هيمانوت *

















































​


----------

